# asthma and ibs study



## Guest (Sep 16, 2001)

asthma has been linked to some types of ibs and according to this large scale study those asthmatics who were taking corticosteroids were less likely to get ibs. http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/news/fullstory_3489.html tom


----------

